# Retro pay raises



## Trinity (1 Apr 2005)

Title states it all....

I read something about pay raises being set back???

Anyone have any idea if / when we are getting a raise?

of course we don't do it for the money, we do it for the love....


----------



## Korus (1 Apr 2005)

Somewhere on this board there's a CANFORGEN that's been posted stating the retroactive pay will be delayed until the 15 April pay period. If another CANFORGEN has come out since that one, I don't know.


----------



## Haggis (1 Apr 2005)

That's it.  CANFORGEN 043/05 (25 Feb 05) is the latest one.  Nothing has come out to say were not still on track for 15 Apr pay.  The new rates are published on the DPPD web site, which is available through the Internet.


----------



## Korus (1 Apr 2005)

That retroactive pay raise in conjunction with my tax return are going to be a very nice thing to have as I break out from the starving student phase and break into the startving university graduate phase at the end of April


----------



## Trinity (1 Apr 2005)

ok....

now.. does anyone know HOW MUch each rank is getting????

[me=Trinity]looks at my visa card.........   :-[[/me]


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2005)

Can't wait 15 days?  It would all depend on how long you've been in your current rank amoung other things.


----------



## Gunner (1 Apr 2005)

CANFORGEN 043/05 ADM(HR-MIL) 018 251450Z FEB 05
IMPLEMENTATION OF FY 04/05 AND FY 05/06 PAY INCREASE
UNCLASSIFIED

REF: CANFORGEN 033/05 CDS 010 151335Z FEB 05 

REF CANFORGEN ANNOUNCED THAT THE PAY IMPROVEMENTS FOR FY 04/05 WOULD BE RETROACTIVE TO 1 APR 04 AND THAT MEMBERS SHOULD SEE THE INCREASES REFLECTED IN THEIR END MAR 05 PAY 

DUE TO AN UNFORESEEN PROBLEM OUTSIDE THE DEPTS CONTROL, THE REVISED RATES OF PAY CANNOT BE IMPLEMENTED PRIOR TO THE END OF THE FISCAL YEAR 

BE ASSURED THAT EVERY MEASURE WAS TAKEN TO PROVIDE THE PAY INCREASE AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. IT HAS BEEN CONFIRMED THAT THE PAY INCREASE WILL BE DELIVERED IN YOUR MID-APR PAY 

YOUR CONTINUED PATIENCE AND UNDERSTANDING IS APPRECIATED


----------



## Inch (1 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> ok....
> 
> now.. does anyone know HOW MUch each rank is getting????
> 
> [me=Trinity]looks at my visa card.........     :-[[/me]



You're a reservist correct Padre? It'll be the difference between what you're making now and what's on the table I linked here times how many days you've worked since last Apr. 

Due to the amount that reservists work, you won't be seeing nearly as much of a back pay as your Reg Force counter parts. As a Capt (Pilot) IPC 0 I'll be getting a little over 2 grand before taxes.


----------



## Gunner (1 Apr 2005)

> As a Capt (Pilot) IPC 0 I'll be getting a little over 2 grand before taxes.



Now I feel old.  Thanks.


----------



## Inch (1 Apr 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Now I feel old.   Thanks.



Why? Because you're one of the better 10 year Capts in the CF?   

I get my incentive tomorrow actually, so I'm not a newly minted Capt but pretty damn close.  ;D


----------



## Gunner (1 Apr 2005)

> Because you're one of the better 10 year Capts in the CF?



As Michael Doresh has in his profile "Capt by the grace of God"....


----------



## portcullisguy (4 Apr 2005)

Q: How much will I get?

A: You will get the difference in pay over the number of pay periods the retroactive period covers.  We were due for the last pay rise in April 2004, if I am not mistaken.

Therefore, if you are a reservist, you will get the difference between your 2004 pay, and the new pay rate, times the number of half-days and full-days you worked since April 2004 (or whenever they made it retroactive to).

If you are regular force, the pay rates are monthly, and the same idea applies.  The number of months since April 2004 until now, times the per-month raise you got.

That should give you a pretty good gross estimate.  They will, of course, make all the usual deductions (the big one being tax, and if you qualify for it, superannuation and other benefits).

The delay is likely due to the sheer size of the army and the amount of time it takes to calculate everybody's retro pay, confirm the payments and send them off to whereever the cheque's get printed, or in our case, to set them up for the April 15 pay deposit.


Be happy... at customs, we are getting our retro pay not in one lump sum, as in past years, but split over a number of pay periods over the next few months.  Which really sucks, since I was hoping to take a trip or something.


----------



## Marauder (4 Apr 2005)

Basically, if you were a Cl B bum (guilty) or training last summer, you'll get a nice little bump on top of your tax return. Nothing huge, but it'll take care of MY visa bill at least (damn lemon of a car...)


----------



## KevinB (4 Apr 2005)

I took a boo at my pay statement today (online) at the clerks 

It appears to be in the mid month pay  - or else someone else put about $3400 extra in my account  :


----------



## Gunner (4 Apr 2005)

> It appears to be in the mid month pay  - or else someone else put about $3400 extra in my account



So Kevin, you'll be buying the beer for this poor Capt later this week?


----------



## MJP (4 Apr 2005)

Well I do think it's my turn to throw in a fair chunk of change for the beer....now to get it by the wife.


----------



## KevinB (5 Apr 2005)

Sounds good MJP 


I can only guess what Gunner and MJP got - but I'd hazard a guess it was more than Cpl (4) took in....      :'(


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Apr 2005)

$3400.  You doing some private work?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Apr 2005)

Good luck Mike.


----------



## KevinB (5 Apr 2005)

Maybe my math was bad  ???.

 I saw two numbers that where significantly higher than I usually get.  IIRC the message said Cpl (4)'s get about $3400 - and by my quick glance that is what it looked to me for what I'd be getting extra.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Apr 2005)

Well don't get me wrong, I hope your right but I was praying to get about a grand or so.  Maybe I won't tell the lady if this turns out to be the case.  Oh wait she checks the boards here.  Damn.


----------



## MJP (5 Apr 2005)

Or I could just email her eh CFL......




> I can only guess what Gunner and MJP got - but I'd hazard a guess it was more than Cpl (4) took in....


  

Lets see MCpl IPC 2 or Capt IPC level a lot....I think I see who wins


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Apr 2005)

:rage:

Don't you even bother.  Besides she's in the Army wife circle somewhat so unless I convince all of the husbands to an agreed amount I don't think I can get away with it.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (5 Apr 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Well don't get me wrong, I hope your right but I was praying to get about a grand or so.   Maybe I won't tell the lady if this turns out to be the case.   Oh wait she checks the boards here.   Damn.




BUSTED >


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Apr 2005)

Yeah yeah.  Kevin I forgot to ask, was that $3400 in addition to your pay or on already included?


----------



## KevinB (5 Apr 2005)

On top -- My pay for the 15th (after child support and rent etc - deducted at source ) was $4,200


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Apr 2005)

Just talked to a fella that went to the pay office (Cpl 4) and they told him $1750.  As the world turns.


----------



## KevinB (5 Apr 2005)

???  After taxes?

 I did a search of the CANFORGEN's 

http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2005/033-05_e.asp



> CPL STD IPC4 WILL RECEIVE BACK PAY OF APPROX 3120 DOLLARS



I just noticed on my latest pay stub (End March) somethign that might account for an additional  surplus 

and also the new pay increase.

http://hr.dwan.dnd.ca/dgcb/dppd/pay/engraph/NCMRegFPayRate_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=28

RANK
 PAY LEVEL
 INCENTIVE PAY CATEGORY
 MONTHLY RATES (in dollars) AFTER MARCH 2005

TRADE GROUP

STANDARD
 SPECIALIST 1
 SPECIALIST 2

Private
1 2421 ... ... 
2 2960 ... ... 
3 3556 ...  ... 

Corporal  5A

Basic 4069 4386 4645 
1 4129 4464 4737 
2 4188 4538 4830 
3 4247 4615 4924 
4 4303 4693 5017 

Master Corporal  5B  

Basic 4239 4554 4814 
1 4298 4633 4908 
2 4354 4711 4999 
3 4415 4784 5092 
4 4475 4865 5190 

Sergeant 6A

Basic 4675 5043 5344 
1 4720 5090 5394 
2 4768 5142 5443 
3 4820 5191 5491 
4 4865 5236 5539


----------



## KevinB (5 Apr 2005)

Did I also say I got a $9K deduction on my tax form for the three months in Afghan  ;D


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (5 Apr 2005)

I checked with the pay clerk today and I'll be getting an extra $1700 (MCpl 3)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Apr 2005)

No, no you didn't.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (5 Apr 2005)

Have I been misled? The good Master Seaman seemed to know what he was talking about.


----------



## KevinB (6 Apr 2005)

Some people's back pay seem to have been split in two (mid and end month) payments.

I think CFL meant my Tax Break - not your payment


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Apr 2005)

Thats affermative.


----------



## Blakey (6 Apr 2005)

Ive just read this entire thread, and im happy to say that im totaly confused now.....  
I wish they would just give me my damn money already.


----------



## AirForceWife (7 Apr 2005)

Does anyone know if you get retro from while on parental leave as well?


----------



## mr_jangles (9 Apr 2005)

im new here, but man i have to say one thing. We get payed good. Whenever that pay comes....for me its alreadyspent....got to love the military


----------



## Cliffy433 (9 Apr 2005)

Just got my pay statement for Apr 15... my deposit is roughly $1600 more than normal.  That's for a MCpl, IPC 4, PRes, who was on Cl B for roughly 11 of the last 12 months.  It would have been nicer if it wasn't taxed, cause the tax I'm paying on this cheque is higher than my normal deposit!


----------



## Gunner (9 Apr 2005)

> Does anyone know if you get retro from while on parental leave as well?



Yes, it applies to everyone who was serving in FY 04/05 (Reg, Res, those on parental leave, medical leave, etc, etc).   



> im new here, but man i have to say one thing. We get payed good. Whenever that pay comes....for me its alreadyspent....got to love the military



We do get paid well and hopefully you work hard for it.   You may want to spend some of your back pay on grammar and/or typing upgrades,     ;D


----------



## Cliffy433 (9 Apr 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Yes, it applies to everyone who was serving in FY 04/05 (Reg, Res, those on parental leave, medical leave, etc, etc).
> 
> We do get paid well and hopefully you work hard for it.   You may want to spend some of your back pay on grammer and/or typing upgrades,     ;D



This may be verboten correcting a DS, but, it kills me when people correct others and make spelling mistakes - grammar.  Sorry, couldn't resist!!  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Apr 2005)

Well with the new edit feature you can't go back after 24 hours and correct your errors.


----------



## Gunner (10 Apr 2005)

> This may be verboten correcting a DS, but, it kills me when people correct others and make spelling mistakes - grammar.  Sorry, couldn't resist!!



Tim, good call and I'll accept my error.  I hate people that write like idiots on email, newsgroups and forums like army.ca as they usually bring that style of writing into work with them.  Its very sad to see an adult use that type of sentence grammar.

Cheers,


----------



## swanita (15 Apr 2005)

As far as i'm concerned, this money couldn't have come at a better time for myself (i do hate the taxes & all things related  ), but it is welcomed cash nonetheless!!


----------

